# Machine Check Exception

## mhodak

I saw "Machine check events logged" in kernel logs and upon running mcelog I got the following:

```
HARDWARE ERROR. This is *NOT* a software problem!

Please contact your hardware vendor

MCE 0

CPU 0 BANK 2 

ADDR 11de00 

TIME 1281687141 Fri Aug 13 04:12:21 2010

STATUS 940040000000017a MCGSTATUS 0

MCGCAP 104 APICID 0 SOCKETID 0 

CPUID Vendor AMD Family 6 Model 8

```

Anybody knows what this could mean? This is on Asus MB with VIA KT600 chipset with AMD 2400+ XP.

----------

## cyrillic

It could be from bad RAM, or your CPU overheating, or something else hardware related.

Do you get segfaults when you compile large packages ?

----------

## mhodak

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> It could be from bad RAM, or your CPU overheating, or something else hardware related.
> 
> Do you get segfaults when you compile large packages ?

 

The system actually behaves well and does not exhibit obvious problems. I have not gotten that error again, but still would like to know what happened. Too bad that there does not seem to be any good documentation on these errors.

----------

## iss

Check your motherboard for leaking capacitors. Maybe  your system is just getting old.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Thanks for posting this. I had the same thing come up, or close enough that Google found it. Mine turned out to be a rather filthy heat sink on the CPU for my webserver. I am happy that this post exists.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

